# Toro Power Max 824 OE - Auger and Impeller spinning upon start up without depressing lever



## WinterIsComing (Nov 3, 2021)

Hello,

I have a reasonably new Toro Model 37798 Power Max 824 OE. (Newer model with red metal chute) 

Upon starting the engine the auger and impeller both start spinning without the lever being depressed.

I've looked at the cable and believe it is tensioned properly.

What else should I be looking at? This is a big safety hazard in my opinion.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Look around here, has this return spring broken or come off? (the big spring in picture at 6 O'clock, not where ruler is)It pulls the auger engagement idler away from the belt, but also tilts the brake pad against the under side of the impeller drive pulley.
https://www.toro.com/getpub/30746


----------



## WinterIsComing (Nov 3, 2021)

Yes, this spring is in place.



oneboltshort said:


> Look around here, has this return spring broken or come off? (the big spring in picture at 6 O'clock, not where ruler is)It pulls the auger engagement idler away from the belt, but also tilts the brake pad against the under side of the impeller drive pulley.
> https://www.toro.com/getpub/30746
> 
> View attachment 182264


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

There is some adjustment in the arm here (PDF page 29-30).








Has the auger belt been replaced recently? Newer models have two holes for the auger idler pulley, if it was already moved in for an old belt, the new belt would be too tight in that inward idler placement.









Can you pull up on belt and feel slop in the impeller drive pulley? If the impeller shaft bearing is worn/wobbling the brake can't cause enough fricion to stop the belt from drag/friction engaging.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Sometimes the belt guard/keeper for the crank pulley seems to keep the belt too tight against it I have noticed. Requires bending and modification.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Siphon the gas level down to around a 1/4 tank and stand it up on it's bucket, remove the belly pan to have a look-see. Is the brake pad still in place?
While you're there now's a good time to to clean up any belt dust and put a little lube on the drive gear and hex shaft, (I use an oily rag to wipe on the shaft).


----------



## WinterIsComing (Nov 3, 2021)

This fixed the problem. The cage was entirely too tight on the belt and was causing it to grip.

Thank you,



Blaine B. said:


> Sometimes the belt guard/keeper for the crank pulley seems to keep the belt too tight against it I have noticed. Requires bending and modification.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

No problem.


----------

